# Have a look at this one......



## Stone (Aug 28, 2017)

....and let's know what you think.
It is being considered for a new species from Myanmar. I was lucky enough to get a flask of it. It is unnamed at the moment.
I only have this information about it at the moment:

No other brachy in the area where it grows.
It breifly overlaps josianae in the south of it's territory in peninsula Myanmar
Elevation 800 to 1300m in an area of 2000 square km resrticted by the military until 2008
Picture is of the 2 parents not long after collection.

Whatever it is I like it


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 28, 2017)

We saw photos of this at our recent TAPS meeting. We are assured its a new species and not josianae X godefroyae etc (like many growers thought)..............


----------



## Spaph (Aug 28, 2017)

So great someone is trying to raise from seed! Very pretty, what markings. Can't wait for more info/pictures to come out! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stone (Aug 28, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> We saw photos of this at our recent TAPS meeting. We are assured its a new species and not josianae X godefroyae etc (like many growers thought)..............



Tell me more!..................


----------



## fibre (Aug 28, 2017)

josianae X godefroyae was my first thought too.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 28, 2017)

Whatever its status...please, keep us posted as it develops!!


----------



## labskaus (Aug 29, 2017)

Pretty dark, I like it. Glad it is in flask, already.


----------



## blondie (Aug 29, 2017)

An intresting blooms not for me but bet they but a good show on.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 29, 2017)

Can't say by the fotos whether it is a new species or a natural hybrid. But what I can say - I like this flowers and their colour very much.


----------



## DIN (Aug 29, 2017)

Was told very big flower more less 4 inches I like the shape and color.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## troy (Aug 29, 2017)

Concolor v. Longipetalum x godefroyae. A good one!!!!


----------



## Stone (Aug 29, 2017)

troy said:


> Concolor v. Longipetalum x godefroyae. A good one!!!!



Does not grow anywhere near godefroyae and much high elevation than that species too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 30, 2017)

Stone said:


> Does not grow anywhere near godefroyae and much high elevation than that species too.



That assumes its a natural hybrid.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 31, 2017)

It is easy to jump to the natural hybrid conclusion, but if there is a significant population and it is isolated from the possible parent species, if it did arise as a natural hybrid it was many generations ago and it is far along the path to independent species. Without knowing if a population shows any features showing segregation of different species appearance or if seedlings from these plants do, we don't have enough information in this post to do anything but speculate.

To me, there is something about it that doesn't look completely Brachypetalum. Maybe something like Paph wardii in the background. It will be interesting to see what additional information becomes available.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2017)

If a species, has it been named yet?


----------



## Stone (Aug 31, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> If a species, has it been named yet?



No not yet. Apparently someone in Burma is working on it? But they are having a few problems over there at the moment - to say the least!


----------



## Stone (Aug 31, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> It is easy to jump to the natural hybrid conclusion, but if there is a significant population and it is isolated from the possible parent species, if it did arise as a natural hybrid it was many generations ago and it is far along the path to independent species. Without knowing if a population shows any features showing segregation of different species appearance or if seedlings from these plants do, we don't have enough information in this post to do anything but speculate.
> 
> To me, there is something about it that doesn't look completely Brachypetalum. Maybe something like Paph wardii in the background. It will be interesting to see what additional information becomes available.



I can't see wardii in it but who knows. The leaves are pure brachy but lighter green than most. I would not be surprized if concolor was involved somewhere in the past??


----------



## emydura (Sep 1, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> It is easy to jump to the natural hybrid conclusion, but if there is a significant population and it is isolated from the possible parent species, if it did arise as a natural hybrid it was many generations ago and it is far along the path to independent species. Without knowing if a population shows any features showing segregation of different species appearance or if seedlings from these plants do, we don't have enough information in this post to do anything but speculate.
> 
> To me, there is something about it that doesn't look completely Brachypetalum. Maybe something like Paph wardii in the background. It will be interesting to see what additional information becomes available.



I agree. Quite likely it has originated from a natural hybrid which have now stabilised.


----------



## Stone (Sep 1, 2017)

emydura said:


> I agree. Quite likely it has originated from a natural hybrid which have now stabilised.



It's presumed almost every orchid species comes about that way. Some ancient and some recent, but introgression is a fast way for adaptation. I think any species which becomes totally isolated is doomed sooner or later.


----------



## Stone (Sep 10, 2017)

They really need to come out but It's still so %^%$#@#@# cold here!! I hate the glass bottles!


----------



## DIN (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks so nice congrats.... in side a lot of healthy babies. Mature plant when not in bloom almost similar like paph longipitalum/josiae.


----------



## DIN (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Stone here is a mature plants so close to Brachy's just a matter of time to bloom.


----------



## Stone (Sep 10, 2017)

DIN said:


> Hi Stone here is a mature plants so close to Brachy's just a matter of time to bloom.



Thank you DIN. Please post a picture when it flowers..or before. Leaves look interesting.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Sep 11, 2017)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stone (Oct 8, 2017)

Well it has a name now....Paphiopedilum myanmaricum. A good name.

One week out of flask. As you can see the vigour is a little less than perfect and the colour not much better. I think they ran out of food a while ago.

The next phase will be to get some nitrogen into them by dilute urea sprayings and bit of kelp to get then started.

These are the heros...






And these are the runts...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2017)

Good luck. Thanks for sharing.


----------

